# Book of Mormon Supports Public Lands



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thought those of you who are members of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints might find this humorous. Does the Book of Mormon verse below support public lands and wild spaces?😂😂

"And they did preserve the land southward for a wilderness, to get game. And the whole face of the land northward was covered with inhabitants." Ether 10:21


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

They preserve DLL. Just not "public" per se.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

RandomElk16 said:


> They preserve DLL. Just not "public" per se.


Well, hey, the way I read the verses before it sounds like it was open to all.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm guessing anyone who believes the B of M, Bible, Koran or any other Book of Scripture would say that all of the land belongs to Deity and if for the use of all man. Therefore the Higher Power dictates we should have access to all land:grin:


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

neverdrawn said:


> I'm guessing anyone who believes the B of M, Bible, Koran or any other Book of Scripture would say that all of the land belongs to Deity and if for the use of all man. Therefore the Higher Power dictates we should have access to all land:grin:


Great point!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Best of luck getting God in the court room to be your witness. Oh, wait, we are suppose to be witnesses for him. I think that's how it works.??


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Best of luck getting God in the court room to be your witness. Oh, wait, we are suppose to be witnesses for him. I think that's how it works.??


Now George Burns and John Denver are gone it may indeed be hard...
Curious to see how many get the reference. I may have just dated myself.:shock:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

neverdrawn said:


> Now George Burns and John Denver are gone it may indeed be hard...
> Curious to see how many get the reference. I may have just dated myself.:shock:


Don't worry! I remember the movies. George Burns was a fantastic actor.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

neverdrawn said:


> Now George Burns and John Denver are gone it may indeed be hard...
> Curious to see how many get the reference. I may have just dated myself.:shock:


Ugh, I know the reference well. :V|: Funny movie.

Maverick, if you take the analogy further, you see what happened to the people after they *developed* all the land and it was gone.

4Ne:23. And now I, Mormon, would that ye should know that the people had multiplied, insomuch that they were spread upon* all* the face of the land.

It was all downhill for them immediately after that.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

God has made us stewards over the earth, and we have taken it upon ourselves to corrupt it.... 1 generation at a time...

But, God made man and man made OnX so thank heavens for that..


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Kinda reminds me of my favorite lines from "Paint your wagon".

"God made the mountains. God made the sky. God made the people, only God knows why.
He fixed up the planet as best as he could, and along come the people and screw it up good."

Ya gotta love Lee Marvin singing :mrgreen:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Someone better tell Bishop, Lee, Ivory and crew about this.....


----------

